# Hello.



## AmbitiousOvercomer (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm new to the site and just looking for some words of encouragement, support, and advice about marriage separation.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

AmbitiousOvercomer said:


> I'm new to the site and just looking for some words of encouragement, support, and advice about marriage separation.


*We're here with open ears and a a big shoulder of understanding as soon as you're ready to post your story up!

You've come to the right place here at TAM!*


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

AmbitiousOvercomer said:


> I'm new to the site and just looking for some words of encouragement, support, and advice about marriage separation.


What outcome do you desire? Separation <> equal divorce although that's typically what happens. There's no generic encouragement, support & advice because everyone's situation is different. Well, perhaps many fall into 3 or 4 different scenarios, but no single scenario stands out. What's the story?


----------



## AmbitiousOvercomer (Jul 4, 2019)

I posted in the forum, "considering separation and divorce". I think I need to move from separation to divorce which saddens me after 22 years of marriage.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

That's sad. You'll get lots of support here, though.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

AmbitiousOvercomer said:


> I posted in the forum, "considering separation and divorce". I think I need to move from separation to divorce which saddens me after 22 years of marriage.


Ouch. Sorry to hear that. I wasn't looking for other posts since you'd said you were new to this site. I'll check it out. Thanks and again, sorry to hear about what you're going through.

Check out my message in your other thread here- https://talkaboutmarriage.com/consi...looking-emotional-support-2.html#post19914479


----------

